# Tempestade Tropical BERTHA  (Atlântico 2014 #AL02)



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 04:24)

*Furacão BERTHA  (Atlântico 2014 #AL02)*

Tempestade tropical Bertha se formou.
Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para as Pequenas Antilhas e Porto Rico.
Essa é a pior tempestade tropical em aparência que já vi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 20:38)

Bertha está neste momento próximo de Martinica e mantém ventos sustentados em 80 km/h.
O cisalhamento de vento ao redor de 20 knots e o ar seco, segue afetando o desenvolvimento e a organização do sistema.
A combinação de cisalhamento, ar seco e a interação com terra, podem fazer Bertha se degenerar para uma onda tropical nas próximas 48 horas de acordo com o NHC, porém existe a possibilidade de ocorrer a regeneração entre 72-120 horas, quando o ambiente se tornar um pouco mais favorável.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 05:39)

Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para Porto Rico, parte das Pequenas Antilhas, República Dominicana e Bahamas.
De acordo com o NHC existe a possibilidade de se tornar um furacão de categoria 1 na terça.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

No Atlântico, Bertha ajudou a aliviar um pouco a seca em Porto Rico e Pequenas Antilhas. 
Chuvas fortes também afetaram Republica Dominicana e Haiti, causando alguns deslizamentos de terra, porém não se reporta nada grave. 
A tempestade está afetando neste momento as Bahamas. 
Com as condições se tornando mais favoráveis, a tempestade poderia se tornar furacão de categoria 1 na Quarta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 04:25)

No Atlântico, Bertha está rapidamente se intensificando e neste momento mantém ventos sustentados em 104 km/h. A tempestade pode se tornar furacão nesta segunda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2014 às 18:06)

No Atlântico, Bertha se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
O furacão mais feio que já vi.

Bertha


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 01:41)

Bertha se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.
A previsão e que afete a Europa no final de semana, possivelmente como ciclone extratropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

Bertha se torna ciclone extratropical e o NHC emitiu seu último aviso para o ciclone.


----------

